# smelt for garter snakes



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any good suppliers of smelt I could use? I have a garden centre near me that used to stock them but they've stopped getting it in.  I'd rather just buy the small packets rather than a bulk bag as we only have two garters and one freezer.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Look for frozen Dillies - you can get these in 100g blister packs. Check local aquatics shops. The mail order and packing costs are not worth it. Alternatively ... come visit , I can sort you out with some smelt from my bulk orders.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

gregmonsta said:


> Look for frozen Dillies - you can get these in 100g blister packs. Check local aquatics shops. The mail order and packing costs are not worth it. Alternatively ... come visit , I can sort you out with some smelt from my bulk orders.


thanks greg, we have a specialist aquatics shop nearby so will check them out. :2thumb:


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

on the subject of smelts, I've avoided them because I'm never sure, are they saltwater fish or freshwater fish? and do they contain thiaminase?


----------



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

They are also known as Lance fish, I think. Yes, they do contain thiaminase, but warming them (to over 80F) and supplementing with vitamins typically counteracts this. If they are only fed as part of the diet, then the problem is reduced further. Nothing to be unduly worried about, although I have seen a snake die of Thiaminosis on one occassion- never again.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Depends on the source of the smelt, because predatory fish (the main reason for dillies and smelt are packaged as they are) can also suffer from thiaminase, fish chosen to feed them should generally be of low risk. I get my smelt from Kiezebrink and feed as part of a mixed diet that includes salmon, trout and mouse pinks. I do not heat but supplement instead, regardless of what I'm feeding.


----------



## JSI Jay (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi i use farmed salmon and trout its cheap in tesco or asda or use ping jhon recipe and buy feline fayre seafood platter or sardine in jelly its all ready cooked and for the older garter keeps its just like garter grub blister pack from t rex,you can purchase it from B and M and home and bargains but i think there scouse shops or buy it direct from www.felinefayre.com .I found this works well with water snakes and natrix but i still use supplements with them,hope this helps most pepole google it then post on here,but i can vouch for it I`ve had checkereds to 4 ft and florida blue`s to some good size too and they lived to a good old age.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

I managed to get smelt from the local aquatics place, at £4.69 a packet though I think they'll continue to be a small part of their diet. I have chunks of trout and salmon frozen along with pinkies and both our girls are quite happily scoffing all food items. I'm sure they'd eat until they popped if I let them. :gasp:


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

£4.69 a pack! How big are the packs? If they're 100g packs that's extortionate, I last paid less than £2 a pack from a local aquatic shop before ordering in bulk. I'm waiting for an order of 3kg for £9 (postage is all wrapped up in the order of £70 of pinkies). 
But you're right, two garters to take a year to get through enough smelt to justify a big order. As Greg suggested, it might be worth getting on the back of someone else's order, if you're anywhere near Coventry let me know I could easily add another bag to my order as Kiezebrink aren't dispatching while the weather is hot.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

cjd12345 said:


> £4.69 a pack! How big are the packs? If they're 100g packs that's extortionate, I last paid less than £2 a pack from a local aquatic shop before ordering in bulk. I'm waiting for an order of 3kg for £9 (postage is all wrapped up in the order of £70 of pinkies).
> But you're right, two garters to take a year to get through enough smelt to justify a big order. As Greg suggested, it might be worth getting on the back of someone else's order, if you're anywhere near Coventry let me know I could easily add another bag to my order as Kiezebrink aren't dispatching while the weather is hot.


It is indeed the 100g packets. I'll try some other places next time as it never occurred to me to check aquatics stores and that was only really the first one I thought of.

Thanks for the offer of adding another bag to your own order. i"'m a bit far from Coventry sadly.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

I used to use smelts and sprats as pike bait. check your local fishing tackle shop, they should have a freezer full of them :2thumb:


----------

